# chamaco



## bandini87

Hola. Hi ha una altra part del video que estic doblant, on un dels personatges (adult) li diu a un altre (nen): "querido chamaco". No se ben be com traduir-la aquesta expressió, per a que conservi el mateix sentit. És una expressió afectuosa per referir-se a un nen, però "estimat nen" sona massa formal. Algun suggeriment?


----------



## Penyafort

Jo diria _minyó_, _vailet o marrec_. Però és un d'aquells mots que pot variar en funció de la procedència del parlant.


----------



## Xiscomx

I jo diria _estimat noi_ sense cap mena de complex.


----------



## Circunflejo

Benvolgut xiquet.


----------



## bandini87

"estimat noi" sona molt formal al context, potser "benvolgut xiquet" o "benvolgut minyó" podrien valer. Al doblatge posaré accent "central", quin terme seria més adient en aquest cas; xiquet, minyó o vailet?


----------



## Elxenc

Has pensat a usar "nano" que trobe que s'usa a tots els territoris?


----------



## Penyafort

_Xiquet _és principalment occidental. En el central, només té força al Camp de Tarragona.


----------



## Elxenc

Penyafort said:


> _Xiquet _és principalment occidental. En el central, només té força al Camp de Tarragona.


Doncs, territorialment guanya "xiquet" . Del Pirineu a Guadamar, i de Fraga a Reus....


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> En el central, només té força al Camp de Tarragona.


Amb això ja hi ha prou. Vol dir que es pot fer servir amb acent central (tarragoní) i a més a més tots el valencians i els occidentals hi seran identificats amb el mot.


----------



## Penyafort

Elxenc said:


> Doncs, territorialment guanya "xiquet" . Del Pirineu a Guadamar, i de Fraga a Reus....




És un geosinònim que es pot fer servir perfectament, sí. Tothom l'entén i el coneix, les colles castelleres del Camp de Tarragona són totes Xiquets de...



Circunflejo said:


> Amb això ja hi ha prou. Vol dir que es pot fer servir amb *acent central *(tarragoní) i a més a més tots el valencians i els occidentals hi seran identificats amb el mot.


Bé, el tarragoní es desvia del central estàndard en aquest cas perquè africa les x- inicials.

Al Wiktionary podeu veure:

(Balearic) IPA(key): /ʃiˈkət/
(Central) IPA(key): /ʃiˈkɛt/
(Valencian) IPA(key): /t͡ʃiˈket/
En el tarragoní, la primera síl·laba seria com en "Valencian" i la segona com en "Central".


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> Bé, el tarragoní es desvia del central estàndard en aquest cas perquè africa les x- inicials.


 Però també és central.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> les colles castelleres del Camp de Tarragona són totes Xiquets de...


No totes, però les més conegudes sí.


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> Però també és central.


Però no tot el que és central és considerat estàndard. També en castellà l'estàndard és el septentrional però dir coses com la ciudaz de Valladoliz no és vist com estàndard. Si el propòsit del doblador és posar-ho en central estàndard, és bo que conegui això. _Xiquet _és una paraula tan bona com qualsevol altra de la llengua, però un espectador de quasi tota l'àrea central ho veurà com a paraula que no utilitza o, directament, occidental.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> un espectador de quasi tota l'àrea central ho veurà com a paraula que no utilitza o, directament, occidental.


On és el problema?


----------



## bandini87

Moltes gràcies a tots per les vostres aportacions. Efectivament, la intenció és fer un doblatge en central estàndard. En aquest cas, minyo o vailet serien més adients?


----------



## Circunflejo

bandini87 said:


> En aquest cas, minyo o vailet serien més adients?


Prefereix vailet, però no veig cap problema amb xiquet perque com va a dir en @Penyafort 


Penyafort said:


> Tothom l'entén i el coneix


Això ho fa standard malgrat que no sigui _standard_.


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> On és el problema?


De problema, cap ni un. Però és com si en un doblatge a l'espanyol per a Espanya d'un documental en anglès es fes servir la paraula _chamaco_. És un mot perfectament vàlid i comprensible -com "xiquet", figura al diccionari- però no és el que es fa servir en el considerat estàndard a Espanya, que era el propòsit del doblador, i un espectador espanyol l'associarà a uns parlants de la llengua d'una àrea concreta.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> De problema, cap ni un. Però


Si hi han peròs, hi han problemes. I aquesta mena de peròs no m'agraden gens ni mica perquè a la llarga fan perdre al català la seva riquesa. Si no n'hi ha prou amb el predomini del català central (sempre discutible), que a més a més el predomini ha de ser d'una mena de català central, doncs el resultat es aquest, que hi ha un mot que el coneix tothom, que el fa servir la majoria de catalanoparlants, que es fa servir tant al català occidental com al central i que no es pot fer servir perquè algú, a algú despatx,  va a dir que no és standard.


----------



## Xiscomx

Amb el teu permis.


Circunflejo said:


> Si hi han peròs ha perons, hi han ha problemes. I aquesta mena classe de peròs perons no m'agradan agraden gens ni mica perque perquè a la llarga fan perdre al català la seva riquesa al català. Si no n'hi ha prou amb el predomi predomini del català central (sempre discutible) que a més a més el i que, endemés, aquest predomini ha hagi de ser d'una mena de , vulguis que no, català central, doncs el resultat es és aquest,: que hi ha tenim un mot que el coneix tothom, que el fa servir la majoria de catalanoparlants, i que es fa servir tant al el català occidental com al el central i que no es pot el poden fer servir perque perquè algú, a algú en un despatx, va a dir ha dit que no és standard estàndard.



«Si hi ha perons, hi ha problemes. I aquesta classe de perons no m'agraden gens ni mica perquè a la llarga fan perdre la seva riquesa al català. Si no n'hi ha prou amb el predomini del català central (sempre discutible) i que, endemés, aquest predomini hagi de ser, vulguis que no, català central, doncs el resultat és aquest: tenim un mot que el coneix tothom, que el fa servir la majoria de catalanoparlants i que tant el català occidental com el central no el poden fer servir perquè algú en un despatx ha dit que no és estàndard.»​
Estic molt d'acord amb tu i la teva mesura.


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> Amb el teu permis.


Em sembla molt bé, però crec que m'ho has corregit massa. No n'hi havia per a tant.


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> I aquesta mena de peròs no m'agraden gens ni mica


No es tracta que t'agradin a tu o a mi, la llengua és com és i les institucions reguladores són les que són. I és l'interessat del fil qui vol un terme central, no jo.



Circunflejo said:


> perquè a la llarga fan perdre al català la seva riquesa.


La riquesa d'una llengua no es perd perquè hi hagi una varietat diastràtica estàndard; mes aviat les llengües que moren són les que no gaudeixen de cap codificació. _Xiquet _no es deixarà de dir en l'occidental perquè no es digui en l'oriental.



Circunflejo said:


> Si no n'hi ha prou amb el predomini del català central (sempre discutible), que a més a més el predomini ha de ser d'una mena de català central, doncs el resultat es aquest, que hi ha un mot que el coneix tothom, que el fa servir la majoria de catalanoparlants, que es fa servir tant al català occidental com al central i que no es pot fer servir perquè algú, a algú despatx,  va a dir que no és standard.


És a dir, com passa a totes les llengües codificades del món. 

A més, que ningú no ha dit que no sigui una paraula de l'estàndard general. Altrament no vindria als diccionaris. Confons el fet que un mot sigui part de la llengua amb la idoneïtat per fer-lo servir en qualsevol context.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> No es tracta que t'agradin a tu o a mi, la llengua és com és i les institucions reguladores són les que són.


Sí, però el però l'has posat tu.


Penyafort said:


> I és l'interessat del fil qui vol un terme central, no jo.


Es que el terme tambè és central perquè el Camp de Tarragona també parla català central. També es fa servir a Vilafranca del Penedès (Alt Penedès)...


Penyafort said:


> Confons el fet que un mot sigui part de la llengua amb la idoneïtat per fer-lo servir en qualsevol context.


No. Primer no es va demanar cap varietat de català. Despres es va demanar català central (i central també es xiquet) i encara més tard es vademanar central estàndard i jo vaig dir que el fet de que tothom entengui xiquet fa que sigui


Circunflejo said:


> standard malgrat que no sigui _standard_.


Clar i català. Crec que no he amagat res i amb tota la informació es pot pendre millor la decisió.


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> Sí, però el però l'has posat tu.


Evidentment. De la mateixa manera que si el doblatge fos per a València diria que _xiquet _és millor opció, o si fos per a Espanya que _chaval _és millor opció que _chamaco_. I això no vol dir que _chamaco _no formi part de la llengua ni que a Mèxic deixaran de dir-ho.



Circunflejo said:


> Es que el terme tambè és central perquè el Camp de Tarragona també parla català central. També es fa servir a Vilafranca del Penedès (Alt Penedès)...


Que és un terme que coexisteix en una varietat del central, sí. Que es pot considerar un localisme dintre de la varietat, també. Repeteixo: no es tracta de si és o no un terme vàlid de la llengua, sinó de si és el terme més adient en el context que vol qui ha obert el fil.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> Repeteixo: no es tracta de si és o no un terme vàlid de la llengua, sinó de si és el terme més adient en el context que vol qui ha obert el fil.


Però això ho ha de decidir qui ha obert el fil. Naltros sol hem de proporcionar la informaciò per a que pugui decidir bé i d'informació crec que ja en té prou.


----------



## Dymn

No em sembla tan malament _xiquet_. Deu ser que soc del Camp de Tarragona, però en qualsevol cas tampoc no són d'ús diari _minyó _i _vailet_ trobo. També hi ha _xicot_.



Xiscomx said:


> «Si hi ha perons, hi ha problemes.


El plural de _però _és _peròs_. Almenys en l'estàndard.



Circunflejo said:


> No. Primer no es va a demanar cap varietat de català. Despres es va a demanar català central (i central també es xiquet) i encara més tard es va a demanar central estàndard i jo vaig a dir que el fet de que tothom entengui xiquet fa que sigui


Algunes correccions d'en Xisco són excessives però aprendre que el passat perifràstic no té cap preposició entremig és important.


----------



## Xiscomx

Xiscomx said:


> Si hi ha perons, hi ha problemes.





Dymn said:


> El plural de _però _és _peròs_. Almenys en l'estàndard.


DCVB:
|| *2. *_m. _Objecció, dificultat; cast. _pero. _No hey ha perons que valguen, Penya Mos. iii, 201. Però vostè creu que en treurem res?—No em vinguis ab perons ni ab peres, Oller Reny. 8. (Com es veu per aquests exemples, _però _usat com a substantiu sol esser conseqüència d'haver l'interlocutor emprat _però _com a conjunció adversativa; però també s'usa sense aquesta circumstància, en frases com: «El Director ha examinat l'assumpte i no hi ha trobat cap però»).​
Respecte a l'estàndard opín el que opinava N'Antoni Maria Alcover sobre la feta d'En Pompeu Fabra.


----------



## Dymn

D'acord, però no procedeix corregir quan _peròs _ja és correcte. Seria com corregir _cafès _o _sofàs_ per _cafens _i _sofans_


----------



## Xiscomx

N


Dymn said:


> D'acord, però no procedeix corregir quan _peròs _ja és correcte. Seria com corregir _cafès _o _sofàs_ per _cafens _i _sofans_


No hi estic d'acord amb aquesta objecció, tot i quan ja s'ha dit que la pluralització de però ~ perons és deguda al seu ús substantivat i, per tant, ha de seguir la regla -ò, -ó ~ -ons.


----------



## Dymn

No és cap regla, és un patró molt habitual perquè en un estadi previ de la llengua va caure la _-n_ final, mantenint-se només als plurals, però les paraules que no n'han tingut mai (_cafè, sofà, esquí, però_) no tenen cap motiu per fer el plural amb _-ns_. Que es faci col·loquialment per analogia em sembla perfecte, però no és l'estàndard (i en el cas de _però_, és la primera vegada que ho veig pluralitzat així).


----------



## Xiscomx

Estimat Dymn, pensa que hi ha molta vida després de l'estàndard.


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> aprendre que el passat perifràstic no té cap preposició entremig és important.


Graciès! Si hagués consultat un diccionari avans d'escriure..., però soc tant inconscient que no ho he fet.


Xiscomx said:


> Respecte a l'estàndard opín el que opinava N'Antoni Maria Alcover sobre la feta d'En Pompeu Fabra.


----------



## Dymn

Xiscomx said:


> Estimat Dymn, pensa que hi ha molta vida després de l'estàndard.


En fi, tossut com una mula. Tingueu un bon diumenge.


----------



## Xiscomx

Qui?
Vos desig a tots que tengueu millor anyada.
Esplèndid que és un!


----------



## Penyafort

Dymn said:


> No és cap regla, és un patró molt habitual perquè en un estadi previ de la llengua va caure la _-n_ final, mantenint-se només als plurals, però les paraules que no n'han tingut mai (_cafè, sofà, esquí, però_) no tenen cap motiu per fer el plural amb _-ns_. Que es faci col·loquialment per analogia em sembla perfecte, però no és l'estàndard (i en el cas de _però_, és la primera vegada que ho veig pluralitzat així).


----------

